# Kleines Problem mit Tabellen



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
nunja wie ihr auf http://www.romaris.de/nhp eventuell schon sehen könnt, versuchen ich auf der Startsite mit Tabellen ein wenig Ordnung zu schaffen, aber ich scheitere, ich will nämlich das die beiden Tabellen nebeneinander und nicht wie im moment schräg übereinander stehen, wie krieg ich das hin?
Ich hab schon versucht mit Frontpage und Co. zu basteln, jedoch erfolglos, die machen das auch nicht.
Ist das vielleicht unmöglich?

Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## steff aka sId (23. März 2004)

wieso arbeitest du nicht einfach anstatt mit 2 Tabellen mit einer die 2 Spalten hat? Oder du machst erst eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten und setzt inerhalb dieser 2 Spalten wieder deine Tabellen damit bekommst du das auf jeden fall hin.
Greetz Steff

P.s. Ich würde vieleicht mal noch etwas an den Farben ändern die sehen sehr grell aus


----------



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Nunja, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, mach ich das, aber es muss doch auch anders gehen?


Die Farbwahl ist noch in Arbeit, die Scollbalken und den oberen BG muss ich noch bearbeiten.


----------



## steff aka sId (23. März 2004)

Hm hab mich mal noch bisschen damit beschäftigt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das es wohl nicht anders geht. Mal davon abgesehen was gibt es für Gründe die dagegen sprechen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. März 2004)

Lösung A)


```
<table>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Lösung B)


```
<table>
<tr>
<td>

<table>
<tr>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
<td>

<table>
<tr>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Lösung C) 

und dort sind die Tabellen (2) wirklich getrennt nebeneinander!


```
<table cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2" border="1" align="left" width="49%">

<tr>
    <td>dfgsdg</td>
</tr>
</table>

<table cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2" border="1" align="right" width="49%">
<tr>
    <td>dgsdg</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Einfach super,
vielen dank. Danke Steff für deine Versuche zu helfen  .


@Thomas:
Immer wenn ich sehe das du geschrieben hast, kann ich mir sicher sein das die korrekte Lösung dabei ist.
So zuverlässig wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.
Wie gesagt ich möchte meinen Teil des Deals natürlich auch einhalten und werde nach beendigung des Projekts über längere Zeit monatlich eine gewisse Summe an das Konto dieser Community überweisen, ich finde einfach das ihr das verdient habt.
Ich bin leider noch ein armer Student und werde wie schon erwähnt monatlich kleinere Summen überweisen bis ich der Meinung bin ich hab genug überwiesen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. März 2004)

@ Tabrizi:

Das musst Du nicht (wirklich) tun, meine Äußerung im ersten Thread in dem wir "aufeinandergestossen" sind ( im positiven Sinne gemeint) war als Scherz einzustufen. 

Natürlich würden wir uns über Werbemaßnahmen deinerseits freuen oder positive Erwähnung in deinem/deinen Projekten, aber Geld haben wir bisher noch von keinem genommen.

Zu 99,9 % Prozent machen wir alle unsere Arbeit hier sehr gerne und freuen uns wenn wir Leuten in irgendeiner Form helfen können.

Nachsatz:

Siehe zu dem Thema bitte mal in diesem  Beitrasg vorbei, dort hat sich auch unser Chef vom Dienst, der liebe, Dominik Haubrich dazu geäußert.


----------



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Ja, aber ich fühle mich einfach besser, wenn ich euch so in der Form helfen kann.
Weil ich ja schon viele Fragen stelle und eventuell ist es ja auch nervig(?) .


----------



## Daddle (24. März 2004)

*Iframe passt sich nicht an größe an*

Morgen allerseits!

habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Iframe: Er passt sich einfach nicht an den Inhalt an. Ich weiß langsam keinen Rat mehr, vllt könntet ihr mir ja helfen. Ich rechne irgendwie schon damit, dass ich das Grunddesign der Seite neu aufsetzten muss, wollt aber zuerst mal hören, ob vllt jmd. von euch eine Idee hat mein Problem zu lösen.

Hier mal zum ansehn 

Und hier der wichtige Bereich des Codes der Seite:


> <tr>
> <td width="10" bgcolor="#000000">&nbsp;</td>
> <td width="230" height="314" colspan="2" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top"></td>
> </tr>
> ...



Ich würd mich über eine baldige Antwort freuen.
So long..............


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. März 2004)

*Re: Iframe passt sich nicht an größe an*



> _Original geschrieben von Daddle _
> *Morgen allerseits!
> 
> habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Iframe: Er passt sich einfach nicht an den Inhalt an. Ich weiß langsam keinen Rat mehr, vllt könntet ihr mir ja helfen. Ich rechne irgendwie schon damit, dass ich das Grunddesign der Seite neu aufsetzten muss, wollt aber zuerst mal hören, ob vllt jmd. von euch eine Idee hat mein Problem zu lösen.
> ...



Was genau passt denn nicht?


----------



## Daddle (24. März 2004)

Was nicht passt, liegt ja schon auf der Hauptseite auf der Hand. Der Frame hat eine Scrollleiste, obwohl ja genug Platz nach unten ist, damit der Inhalt sich strecken könnte.

Das Problem ist ganz simpl: Wenn ich nun hingeh und eine Seite mit mehr Text im iFrame anzeigen lasse, dann bleibt der Frame genauso groß, wie er im Moment auch ist. 
Er soll aber (Auflösungsabhängig) die Seite füllen.

Verstehst du was ich sagen will?


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daddle _
> *Was nicht passt, liegt ja schon auf der Hauptseite auf der Hand. Der Frame hat eine Scrollleiste, obwohl ja genug Platz nach unten ist, damit der Inhalt sich strecken könnte.
> 
> Das Problem ist ganz simpl: Wenn ich nun hingeh und eine Seite mit mehr Text im iFrame anzeigen lasse, dann bleibt der Frame genauso groß, wie er im Moment auch ist.
> ...



Ja, alles klar...

Lösungsvorschläge:

1) iFrame ganz weglassen (Seite neu laden oder PHP (include) nehmen)
Zusatzt: zuim Scrollen in Zelle:

```
<td>
<div style="padding-right:15; width:100%; height:360px; overflow:auto;">
Inhalt
</div>
</td>
```
2) Genaue Angaben beim iFrame verwenden...nicht prozentuell...


----------



## Daddle (24. März 2004)

Lösung eins klingt gut, werd ich mal testen. Danke. Geht das dann auch ohne Apache Server und PHP Unterstützung auf dem Server? Weil das ein Schulprojekt ist und wie das in der Schule eben so ist.......keine Unterstützung.

Geh ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Höhe eines iFrame relativ zu gestalten, so dass er je nach Inhalt größer oder kleiner ist, wie es bei einem "normalen" Frame der Fall ist?


----------



## Daddle (24. März 2004)

Ok, habe gerade die Lösung meines Problems gefunden. Es lag an der Hauptabelle.

Eine Frage noch: Der Inline-Frame macht bei mir oben einen kleinen weißen Rahmen (siehe Anhang). Weiß jmd wie ich den da wegbekomm?

Achja: border und frameborder stehen beide auf "0"


----------

